# Rate my dogs ear crop.



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

I think there OK i would say a B maybe B+ but i geuss im just being picky. Tell me what you guys think. This is about 3 weeks after surgery


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think it is a very nice crop.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

They came out very nice.In case you dont already know they will continue to "take shape" for a while.The cartilage seems to thicken up around the edge.They will only look better from here out.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i think they look great too


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

A+. They match, and as your pup grows, they'll fit him even better.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like them , looks long right now but its funny how they grow into them fast. what did you ask for? medium? they are standing really nice already too thats a big bonus, cant wait to see as he grows.


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I like them , looks long right now but its funny how they grow into them fast. what did you ask for? medium? they are standing really nice already too thats a big bonus, cant wait to see as he grows.


I asked for a show crop but told them that i wanted a little shorter than a conventional show crop.


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

hes beautiful!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya thats a nice length kinda like our girls they are between a show and short { so medium }  will look really good when he matures .


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

Whatya talk!n' bout, that's an awesome crop.....
Juz l!ke th!s guy.


----------

